# nighttime so hard



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Why is the night time so hard? Its where I feel the weakest, wanting to call her up to say goodnight. Anyone else feel the same way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep. I watch tv, read, drink some, and read TAMs 
Drive down I-35 come for a visit. lol 

What are you into? Hobbies? We could talk about something else besides our situation.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Get out of your head, man! I know how you feel...believe me. When Hubs left, the night time SUCKED! I'd have a glass of wine and read and work on myself. I'd sketch and paint and clean house. 

Keep busy and do something for YOU! Stop wasting energy thinking about her.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

it is hard.

up until recently i still said (too her but to myself) good morning when i woke, good night when i went to bed, good morning again when it was her morning and good night again when it was her night. we are in slightly different time zones.
i did this every day and night for 4 1/2 months.
but that suddenly came to a halt.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

The night is hard for me too - I am sleeping alone, and am lonely. I go for an evening walk, read, write, and lately I've even been plunking down and watching old episodes of The Monkees. They still make me laugh, Davy is still cute, and a bit of fun is sorely needed!

There are lots of lonely, hurt people out there. It does help to think of them, and flow comfort to them during our own times of sadness.


----------

